# Abo-Lieferung



## Klarostorix (2. April 2012)

Guten Tag, 

Ich melde mich hier, weil ich etwas erstaunt bin über die Lieferung meiner Print-Ausgabe. 

Zuerst einmal möchte ich sagen, dass mein Abo nun ins dritte Jahr geht uns mir die Ausgaben inhaltlich und stilistisch noch immer sehr gefallen.

Nun aber zum Thema: Bis Ende 2011 sah die Liefersituation so aus: Die Ausgabe kam zu etwa 20% am Freitag an und zu 80% Samstags. 
Seit Anfang 2012 kommt die Ausgabe aber weder freitags noch samstags, sondern zu 25% Montags und zu 75% dienstags. So auch jetzt wieder: Die Ausgabe 5/12 ist auch heute noch nicht angekommen. Das stört mich mittlerweile schon arg, dass man sich am Wochenende nicht aufs Sofa legen kann und die neue Ausgabe durchschmökern kann. Hat sich die Liefersituation bei euch in letzter Zeit auch verändert? 

PS: An einer langen Lieferzeit kanns es kaum liegen, wohne etwa 35km von der Redaktion entfernt...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. April 2012)

Bei mir kommt es oft an unterschiedlichen Tagen an, kommt auch sicher darauf an wann das Heft fertiggestellt wird und wie gut der Lieferdienst (Post) ist.
Habe mein Heft auch erst heute bekommen, gut bei mir ist es etwas anderes weil ich in Österreich wohne.
Vielleicht liegt es daran das du dein Abo erste kürzlich verlängert hast, das es dazu zu Verspätungen kommen kann, war bei mir auch so bei meiner letzten Verlängerung.


----------



## Aggrotyp (2. April 2012)

hab dass aktuelle heft auch erst heute bekommen (österreich). mich störts nicht so sonderlich.
aber warum sich die zustellzeit bei dir in letzter zeit verzögert würd mich auch interessieren.
zumal ja der großteil der deutschen das heft ja schon freitags erhalten haben.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. April 2012)

Wir drucken weder selbst in Fürth, noch liefert die Redaktion Hefte aus - das machen andere Firmen. Ich frage mal an ...


----------



## Klarostorix (2. April 2012)

Dass die Redaktion Heftes ausliefert, habe ich auch nicht erwartet. Trotzdem wäre einmal ne schöne Überraschung, einen der Redakteure hier im beim Postbote spielen anzutreffen.


----------



## abo@computec.de (3. April 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> Ich melde mich hier, weil ich etwas erstaunt bin über die Lieferung meiner Print-Ausgabe.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Klarostorix,

sende uns doch bitte deine Anschrift direkt in den Verlag an den Abo-Verantwortlichen: abo@computec.de
Wir werden dann eine Postüberwachung veranlassen und versuchen die Zustellung bei Ihrer Adresse zu beschleunigen.

Abo-Service Computec


----------



## Klarostorix (3. April 2012)

Ich habe die Mail gerade weggeschickt. Danke für den schnellen Hilfsvorschlag :thumbup:


----------



## Birdy84 (5. April 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> So auch jetzt wieder: Die Ausgabe 5/12 ist auch heute noch nicht angekommen. Das stört mich mittlerweile schon arg, dass man sich am Wochenende nicht aufs Sofa legen kann und die neue Ausgabe durchschmökern kann.


Ich habe die Ausgabe bis heute nicht erhalten! Von meinem mini Abo, habe ich bislang nur zwei (+Sonderheft) der drei regulären Ausgaben erhalten. Darüber hinaus hat der Bankeinzug nicht geklappt und ich habe auch noch eine Mahnung oben drauf bekommen. Also habe ich eben zum wiederholten Mal eine Mail geschrieben und meine Zeit wegen so einer eigentlich simplen Angelegenheit verschwendet.


----------



## Aggrotyp (5. April 2012)

das ist guter service, daumen hoch


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. April 2012)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Ausgabe bis heute nicht erhalten! Von meinem mini Abo, habe ich bislang nur zwei (+Sonderheft) der drei regulären Ausgaben erhalten. Darüber hinaus hat der Bankeinzug nicht geklappt und ich habe auch noch eine Mahnung oben drauf bekommen. Also habe ich eben zum wiederholten Mal eine Mail geschrieben und meine Zeit wegen so einer eigentlich simplen Angelegenheit verschwendet.


 
Ich bitte Dich, Deine Probleme ebenfalls an die hier genannte Adresse zu schicken.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh/210976-abo-lieferung.html#post4096357

Danke!


----------



## Threshold (6. April 2012)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Ausgabe bis heute nicht erhalten! Von meinem mini Abo, habe ich bislang nur zwei (+Sonderheft) der drei regulären Ausgaben erhalten. Darüber hinaus hat der Bankeinzug nicht geklappt und ich habe auch noch eine Mahnung oben drauf bekommen. Also habe ich eben zum wiederholten Mal eine Mail geschrieben und meine Zeit wegen so einer eigentlich simplen Angelegenheit verschwendet.


 
Das tut mir Leid für dich.
Ich hatte früher auch ein Abo aber weil es wiederholt Probleme gab -- Lieferungen kamen nicht an, DVD beschädigt und sowas -- habe ich es gekündigt und kaufe mir das Heft wieder im Laden. Aber nicht regelmäßig.


----------



## Lude969 (6. April 2012)

Ich warte als noch auf ne antwort hier im forum wegen meines abos  bin mal gespannt obs überhaupt noch dazu kommt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. April 2012)

Worum geht es bei Deinem Problem?


----------



## Lude969 (12. April 2012)

Hab anfang des monats das abo bestellt übers internet. Hab als liefertermin den 2.4 oder 4.4 eingegeben in der hoffnung noch das aktuelle heft zu bekommen. Bekam auch ne emailbestätigung und betrag wurde vom konto abgebucht. Weiß jetzt weder obs erst zum nächsten monat was wird oder sonst was. Schon leicht ärgerlich da ich mir auch nicht das aktuelle heft kaufen will, nicht das ich dann 2 ausgaben daheim hab


----------



## Klarostorix (27. April 2012)

Also ich graben den Thread mal nochmal aus. Die neue Ausgabe ist heute angekommen, also nochmal recht herzlichen Dank von mir. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S Plus running CyanogenMod 9 pre-alpha by Arco


----------



## Lude969 (27. April 2012)

Hab heute auch meine erste ausgabe bekommen super  muss mich jetzt nur nochmal mit denen von der prämie in kontakt treten wegen perso oder was hinschicken für diablo 3  

Hab grad beim lesen der zeitschrift gesehen das es den k2 jetzt als prämie gibt... Arghh ein monat zu spät hatte den lieber als diablo gehabt


----------



## Dark_angel (12. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
ich muss mich auch mal dazu äußern, bisher lief alles Perfekt.
Am 05.05 mein Abo bestellt, am selben Tag kam die Bestätigung wann ich das erste Heft erhalte (06.06) 3 Tage Später war die Prämie bei dem der mich geworben hat, (K2).

Bisher hatte ich meine Hefte immer im Geschäft gekauft, mittlerweile schon 4 Jahre regelmäßig (ist wie eine sucht) dabei war es auch manchmal vergriffen, sodass ich in mehrere Läden laufen musste, das kann mir jetzt nicht mehr passieren, kann mich beruhigt zurücklegen und bekomme meine Zeitung gebracht, zudem habe ich mit der Prämie noch jemanden glücklich gemacht.


----------



## BlackViper59 (17. Mai 2012)

Ich hab am 2.5. auch das Abo mit den K2 abgeschlossen und dieser ist immer noch nicht da. Laut Support dauert die Prämienlieferung 3-4 Wochen. Aber warum hast du ihn dann schon?


----------



## Dark_angel (27. Mai 2012)

Warum das bei mir so schnell ging, keine Ahnung, war noch nicht mal der Betrag vom Konto abgezogen, hatte aber auch Bankeinzug angegeben.


----------

